# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  *~فن التطنيش لمن أراد أن يعيش*~

## هدير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*~فن التطنيش لمن أراد أن يعيش~*

د. عائض القرني



قال أحد الصالحين: طنش تعش تنتعش، 

ومعنى ذلك أن لا تبالي بالحوادث والمنغصات، 

و قد قال أبو الطيب المتنبي 

فعشت ولا أبالي بالرزايا .......... لأني ما انتفعت بأن أبالي

وأنت إذا ذهبت تدقق خلف كل جملة وتبحث عن كل مقولة قيلت فيك وتحاسب كل 

من أساء إليك، وترد على كل من هجاك، وتنتقم من كل مَنْ عاداك، فأحسن الله 

عزاءك في صحتك وراحتك ونومك ودينك واستقرار نفسك وهدوء بالك، وسوف تعيش 

ممزقاً قلقاً مكدراً، كاسف البال منغص العيش، كئيب المنظر سيئ الحال، 

عليك باستخدام منهج التطنيش، 

إذا تذكرت مآسي الماضي فطنش، 
إذا طرقت سمعك كلمة نابية فطنش، 

وإذا أساء لك مسيء فاعف وطنش، 

وإذا فاتك حظ من حظوظ الدنيا فطنش، 

لأن الحياة قصيرة لا تحتمل التنقير والتدقيق، بل عليك بمنهج القرآن: 

(خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ).

سبّ رجل أبا بكر الصديق فقال أبو بكر: سبُّك يدخل معك قبرك ولن يدخل قبري، .

الفعل القبيح والكلام السيئ والتصرف الدنيء يُدفن مع صاحبه في أكفانه ويرافقه 

في قبره ولن يُدفن معك ولن يدخل معك،

قال العلامة عبد الرحمن بن سعدي: 

وأعلم أن الكلام الخبيث السيئ القبيح الذي قيل فيك يضر صاحبه ولن يضرك، 

فعليك أن تأخذ الأمور بهدوء وسهولة واطمئنان ولا تُقِم حروباً ضارية في نفسك 

فتخرج بالضغط والسكري وقرحة المعدة والجلطة ونزيف الدماء، 


لقد علمتنا الشريعة الإسلامية أن نواجه أهل الشر والمكروه والعدوان بالعفو 

بالتسامح والصبر الجميل الذي لا شكوى فيه، والهجر الجميل الذي لا أذى فيه، 


والصفح الجميل الذي لا عتب فيه، إذا مررت بكلب ينبح فقل: سلاما، وإذا رماك شرير 

مارد بحجر فكن كالنخلة أرمه بتمرها، إن أفضل حل للمشكلة أن تنهيها من أول 

الطريق، لا تصعّد مع من أراد التصعيد، انزع الفتيل تخمد الفتنة، صب على النار ماءً لا 

زيتاً لتنطفئ من أول وهلة، ادفع بالتي هي أحسن وتصرف بالأجمل وأعمل الأفضل 

وسوف تكون النتيجة محسومة لصالحك؛ لأن الله مع الصابرين ويحب العافين عن 

الناس وينصر المظلومين،

إننا إذا فتحنا سجل المشكلات وديوان الأزمات ودفتر العداوات فسوف نحكم على 

أنفسنا بالإعدام.

انغمس في عمل مثمر مفيد يشغلك عن الترهات والسفاهات والحماقات،

إذا رفع سفيهٌ صوته بشتمك فقل له: سلام عليكم ما عندنا وقت،

إذا نقل لك غبي تافه كلاماً قبيحاً من شخص آخر فقل له: سلام عليكم ما سمعنا شيئاً

إذا تذكرت أنه ينقصك مال أو عندك أزمة أو عليك دين فتذكر النعم العظيمة والكنوز 

الكبيرة التي عندك من فضل الله من سمعٍ وبصر وفؤاد وعافية وستر وأمن ودين 

وذرية وغير ذلك لتجد أن الكفة تميل لصالحك، وأن المؤشر الأخضر يبشرك أن النتيجة 

تدل على أرباحك ونجاحك وفوزك،

أفضل رد على النقّاد والحسّاد هي الأعمال الجليلة والصفات النبيلة والأخلاق 

الجميلة

أما المهاترات والسباب فهذا شأن كلاب الحارة

والله يقول في وصف النبلاء الأبرار: 

(وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا اللَّغْوَ أَعْرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ لَا 
نَبْتَغِي الْجَاهِلِينَ)،

ونعود إلى أبا الطيب المتنبي ليقول لنا: 

لو كل كلب عوى ألقمته حجراً ......... لأصبح الصخر مثقالاً بدينارِ

فلو ذهبنا نرمي الكلاب إذا نبحتنا بحجارة فسوف يرتفع سعر الحجارة ولا نستطيع

----------


## همس الجنان

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك . 
إستمري أختي الغاليه .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

مقال صائب ... وحتى ( التطنيش ) سلعة نادرة تتطلب الصبر على الظروف والآخرين ...
جزاك الله خيرا أختي الكريمة .

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

جزاك الله خيرا اختى موضوع رائع
احببت ان اعقب على المقال 


*يقولون في دول الخليج " طنش تعش تنتعش "


كثير منا يبحث عن رضا الناس ، أو يتأثر بكلام الناس ، يحب مديحهم ويكره نقدهم وذمهم ولا يقبله .
وقديما قالوا " رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك "


فمن الافضل لك ان يكون لسان حالك ومقالك " طنش تعش تنتعش " 
بالفعل هذا صحيح
لأنك إذا نظرت إلى الناس وكلامهم في كل شئ تقوم به فلن تفعل شئ ولن تسلم من كلام الناس 
فدع كلام الناس وراء ظهرك وانطلق بعون الله 
فالناس على اشكال وانواع 
**
* 
*الناسُ مِنَ الهَوى عَلى أَصنافِ ... هَذا ناقِضُ العَهدِ وَهَذا وافي

.........................


الناس شتى إذا ما أنت ذقتهم
لا يستوون كما لا يستوي الشجر
هذا له ثمر حلو مذاقته
وذاك ليس له طعم ولا ثمر
**

وقديما قالوا " لولا اختلاف الاذواق لبارت السلع "
إذا فدعك من كلام الناس فلن يقدم شئ ولن يخر شئ ، لا تتأثر بكلام الناس .


فمن لناس من هو حاقد ومنهم حاسد ومنهم السفيه ومنهم الجاهل ، ومنهم الذي لا يحسن ما يقول ، ومنهم المندفع .... إلخ .
لذلك فمن وضع كام الناس في حسبانه يتأثر لا محالة 


بعض الناس يتقدم لزواج امرأة من عائلة أصيلة متدينه والبنت دينة خلوقة مؤدبة .
لكنه يسمع كلمة هنا أو كلمة هناك فيغير رأيه 
على الرغم انه يعرف والدها ويعرف كيف تربت هذه البنت 
لكنه لما وضع كلام الناس في ذهنه تأثر أقل الكلمات 




لذا يقول الشاعر :
والله لو صحب الانسان جبريلا ... لم يسلم المرء من قال ومن قيل
قد قيل في الله أقوال مصنفة ... تتلى إذا رتل القرآن ترتيلاً 
قد قيل إن له ولدا وصاحبة ... زوراً عليه وبهتاناً وتضليلاً 
هذا قولهم في الله خالقهم ... فكيف لو قيل فينا بعض ما قيل 



إذا كان هذا حال بعض الناس وكلامهم عن رب العزة تعالى الله عما يقولون علوا كبيرا 
وكذا قولهم في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بروحى وابي وامي 
وكذا قولهم بأهل العلم والفضل 



إذا فلما تحزن من كلام الناس ؟؟

فانفض عنك هذا الغبار وسر على بركة الله 




يحكى أن جحا كان يسير ذات يوم هو ابنه ، وكان جحا يركب على حماره وابنه يمشي على الارض
فمرا بجمع من الناس فقالوا " انظروا إلى هذا الاب الغليظ ، يركب مرتاحاً وابنه الصغير يمشي على الارض في الشمس " 

فنزل جحا واجلس ابنه على الحمار فرا بقوم فقالوا " انظروا إلى هذا الولد العاق يركب مرتاحاً ويدع أباه يمشي في الشمس "

فأراد جحا ان يتخلص من كلام الناس نهائيا فركب بجوار خلفه ابنه فمرا بقوم فقالوا " انظروا إلى هذين الغليظين ، يركبان الحمار ولا يرحمانه "
فنزل جحا وقل لإبنه انزل ، فنزل ومشيا على قدميهما ومعهما الحمار
فمرا بقوم فقالوا " انظروا إلى هذين السفيهين يمشيان وبجاورهما الحمار دون أن يركبوه ، وهل خلق الحمار إلا ليركب ؟!! "

فصرخ جحا ودخل هو ابنه تحت الحمار وحملاه " 
الشاهد 
ان رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك 



ويحكى ايضا عن جحا انه بنى بيتا 
فجاءه الاول قائلا لو جعلت الباب في الجهة اليمنى كان افضل ,فنقل جحا الباب الى الجهة اليمنى
ثم اتاه اخر فقال له لو كان في الجهة الشرقية كان افضل,فحول جحا الباب
ثم اتاه اخر فقال له لو كان في الجهة اليسرى كان افضل ,فحوله ,حتى اصبح منزله عبارة عن بيت مهدم وكثير الرقع فانتقل الى منزل اخر ,بناه على هواه 
فاتها رجل وقال له لو كا ن الباب في الجهة الغربية كان افضل ,قال له استسمحك ,هذا منزل جحا ,أما منزل ارضاء الناس فهو الدي في الجوار .........

ألا يحدث معك انك قد تقوم بشراء شئ ما وبعد ان رضيت به ، يأتيك أحدهم فيقول لك " لماذا لم تخبرني ، كنت سأدلك على الافضل ، أنا خبير بهذه الاشياء ، انا ... انا .... انا .....إلخ "
فيظل بك حتى يكرهك في هذا الشئ حتى تتمنى ان لم تكن اشتريته ....

ولا تعجب فالميت لا يسلم من كلام الناس ، فما ظنكم بالاحياء ؟؟
ومن الذي ينجو من الناس سالماُ ... ولو غاب عنهم بين خافيتي نسر ؟؟ 



ضَحِكْتُ فقالوا ألا تحتشم ... بَكَيْتُ فقالوا ألا تبتســـــم!!
بسمتُ فقالوا يُرائي بهــا ... عبستُ فقالوا بدا ما كتــم!!
صَمَتُّ فقالوا كليل اللسان ... نطقتُ فقالوا كثير الكَــــلِم!!
حَلِمتُ فقالوا صنيع الجبان ... ولو كان مقتدراً لانتقــــــم!!
بسلتُ فقالوا لطيشٍ بـــــه ... وما كان مجترئاً لو حــكم!!
يقولون شَذَّ إذا قلــتُ لا ... وإمَّعةً حين وافقتهــــــم!!
فأيقنت أني مهمـــــا أردت ... رضا الناس لابد من أن أُذم!! 


اقتراح 

حاول ان تتجاهل كلام الناس ، وانظر الفارق

منقول




*

----------


## أبوبثينة الجزائري

ما شاء الله ...قد استفدت الكثير فبارك الله فيكن جميعا.
ولي تعليق أختي الكريمة التي علقت على الموضوع بمداخلتها الرائعة .
جحا تابعي جليل راوي حديث خير الأنبياء والمرسلين فليس من الصائب أن نقع فيما وقع فيه الدهماء من التنكيت به.
وقد ذكر ترجمته الذهبي وأجاد فيها فانظريها مشكورة .
وبارك الله فيكم.

----------


## لجين الندى

حقيقة أنا دائما أطنش وأتجاهل أي اساءة الي وكأني لم أسمع هذه الاساءة
لا أدري هل هو طبع فيّ أم أني تعودت على ذلك
ولكن الغريب أن البعض يتضايق مني بسبب هذا التطنيش
لأنهم يرون أن عدم ردي على اساءتهم هو احتقاري لهم 
!!!!!!!!!!! 
بارك الله فيكم .. ونفع بكم .. وزادكم علما ..

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

> ما شاء الله ...قد استفدت الكثير فبارك الله فيكن جميعا.
> ولي تعليق أختي الكريمة التي علقت على الموضوع بمداخلتها الرائعة .
> جحا تابعي جليل راوي حديث خير الأنبياء والمرسلين فليس من الصائب أن نقع فيما وقع فيه الدهماء من التنكيت به.
> وقد ذكر ترجمته الذهبي وأجاد فيها فانظريها مشكورة .
> وبارك الله فيكم.


 جحا تابعى جليل وراوى احاديث النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم!!
اول مره اعرف ...اه من الجهل هو سبب كل بلاء
هل ذكرالذهبى ترجمته فى سير اعلام النبلاء؟
اعطنى الرابط من فضلك جزاك الله عنى خيرا

----------


## أبوبثينة الجزائري

الأخت الكريمة: قد ذكره الذهبي في السير ج: 02، ص: 559. طبعة: المكتبة العصرية.
كما ذكره في الميزان.
وللأخت منال المغربي مقال جيد حول هذا الموضوع فانظريه هنا مشكورة:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=121441

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

كثيرا مانحتاج لفن التغافل في حياتنا ..والصبر والحلم لمن أساء إلينا ..والعفو والصفح عن المسئ..اللهم ارزقنا ذلك ..جزاك الله خيرا أختي الفاضلة.

----------

